# Shell tube



## chics

Hello!

In the context of air cooling technology, what is a shell tube? It must be a part, an option or a description of an aircooled liquid chiller. I've seen the expression shell and tube heat exchanging, but actually I' don't know if it is that.

The only sentence I have is "You need a chiller with shell tube, screw compressor and axial fan. Its capacity..."

Thanks!


----------



## chics

What is a *shell tube* in Spanish?

If unless I could have a definition, description or whatever...

It's a requirement for a liquid chiller that will be used for air-cooling a building. I don't know more details and the only sentence I have is _a chiller with shell tube_, which doesn't help much. 

I've looked it up in a specialized dictinary and I've only found "shell and tube", that means "multibular de envolvente", so:
*shell and tube exchanger = intercambiador multitubular de envolvente*
*shell and tube condenser = condensador multitubular de envolvente*
*shell and tube evaporator/chiller = evaporador/enfriadora multitubular de envolvente*

So, it could be _chiller with shell tube_ ¿=? _shell and tube chiller_
I do know that in the case I've been asked, some people call evaporator to chillers, so they may be interchancheable.
So, _with shell tube_ is _shell and tube_ (as an adjective)?

Could it mean *enfriadora con carcasa*?
If not, what?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## rholt

A shell tube is a heat exchanger. 
So a chiller with shell tube would be an
-> enfriador con intercambiador (de calor)


----------



## chics

Thank you, Rholt!

Lo sospeché, no creas... but after, consulting dictionaries... 
Are you sure?   

Because I know that an *intercambiador* is simply an *exchanger*, in principle!


----------



## rholt

Well, no. An enfriador is an intercambiador. 
So, reading again,
_a chiller with shell tube_
is probably "an enfriador de tipo tubos"


----------



## chics

pero todas las enfriadoras van con tubos... no?
tubos = tuberías

Típicamente, te pueden hablar de _una enfriadora a/con dos tubos_ (un solo circuito aire/agua) o _a/con cuatro tubos_ (dos circuitos independientes, para conseguir o frío, o calor, o ambas cosas).

Pero en la frase _with shell tube_ no hay ni 2 ni 4!

Seguramente debió escribirse _shell/tube_.


----------



## arp

¡Hola chics!

Es un enfriador (¿o refrigerador?) *de haz tubular *o *de haz de tubos*. Análogamente, un "shell-and-tube heat exchanger" será un intercambiador *de haz tubular* (o *de haz de tubos*).

Saludos

arp


----------



## chics

EUREKA!

He conseguido que me lo explique "la fuente" original que lo dijo a otro, que lo escribió a otro, que llegó a mí...

*shell/tube chiller = enfriadora con carcasa = enfr. con envolvente = enfr. autoportante*

(al final el concepto "multitubular" era engañoso...)

Yupiiii....

 Muchííísmas gracias a todos!


----------



## arp

¡Hola chics!

Mira este enlace: http://html.rincondelvago.com/intercambiadores-de-calor.html y especificamente el párrafo "1.6.3.2.3- Intercambiadores de haz tubular y carcasa". Una enfriadora es también un dispositivo intercambiador.

Saludos

arp


----------



## chics

Pues tienes razón!

entonces: *shell/tube = carcasa y tubos*

ejem...


----------



## frida-nc

No sé si esto ayudará:
Un "shell tube"--por lo que veo--tiene un casco externo y un tubo interno.  Pero como tu, he visto por todas partes "shell *and *tube" o "tubo *y *casco" .  Veo tambien "generador de vapor del tipo tubo-carcaza" (_carcasa??)   _Creo que "shell and tube" es la misma cosa que "shell tube" porque "shell and tube" forma una pieza con el "shell" exterior de acero y el "tubo" interior de cobre.
mira aquí por ejemplo.

Espero que sirva para tus propósitos de investigación.


----------

